# w&w apecs prime vs n-apecs limbs



## cupra (Jan 1, 2008)

Cant decided which limbs to go for between apecs prime limbs being wood core limbs and the n-apecs limbs having a foam core.

apecs prime limbs are a little slower that the n-apecs limbs but they are meant to be more stable at full draw

I belive mr Park of W&W has also stated that he thinks the apecs prime limbs to be the better limb.

So has anybody any experience with either limbs and whats your views?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Looking at the world cup pictures most w&w shooters seem to have primes, plus few innos and winexes still around.

As far as personal opinion goes, nanos are super smooth but primes feel more stable and solid. Primes for me.


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope you don't mind me bringing this thread back to life, but I was wondering if anyone else had any comments or opinions on the Prime limbs now they've been around a bit longer. I'm thinking about them for my next set, to replace some Innos that have had a lot of use and served me very well (which will be retired to my spare bow). I think I've only met one person using them over here so far and he was happy with them.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

FWIW i was considering the apecs prime when i was looking for back-up limbs for my borders HEX5-H mk2s..

...after a lot of research i decided to get the border CXGs...my communications with borders plus their proven record of excellent customer service was the convincing factor plus i know that win&win got a lot of their ideas from borders...


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've heard nothing bad about primes, and I like the feel a lot. Some archers that I know are shooting very respectable scores with them.


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

zal said:


> I've heard nothing bad about primes, and I like the feel a lot. Some archers that I know are shooting very respectable scores with them.


How do they compare to your previous limbs in feel? Stiffer, smoother, more solid?

And Jmvargas yes Borders might be worth considering, thanks.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I'm shooting winex atm so comparing to them, they feel more solid and the draw feels more linear, with good feeling of power at the clicker. Not extremely smooth but nowhere near stack either. And I'm shooting with 32 3/4 draw. Speed seems about same as winex.

I'd stick with proven equipment if you are serious about your training, so even though borders are good fun (I've had several sets), primes have the track record (ie. gold at WC).


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

I can say this about the n-apecs limbs...

I owned a pair of 42# winex limbs and a pair of 42# n-apecs limbs, and I even posted a thread about their comparison. They're almost the exact same limb. The n-apecs had a slightly snappier feel/sound, but performance wise, there was NO difference. I tested them on the same bow, with the same string, with the same arrows, and everything was identical. Chrono'd them, didn't even have to move my sight marks. They were perfect to back each other up in my opinion, but I preferred the feel of the n-apecs. Maybe it was just the colors and that they were newer...I'm not saying I'm above that kind of bias :embara:

But like others have said, there were a ton of primes out there being shot at the elite level, and it seemed to me that there were more Primes than innos or n-apecs, but I didn't count them, it was just my impression. Time and time again, I hear the elite shooters preferring the wood core limbs over the foam core.

But that didn't stop me from selling my n-apecs limbs, so that I can move up in poundage a bit and try out some border hex5-Hs!


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Now THAT is interesting! Winex are another limb I would love to get my hands on. My wife shot them before she moved to compound and absolutely raved about them. So have most other people I know who have used them. I'll have to have a long and careful think which model I'm going for bewteen the two new W&W limbs (assuming I don't get to try either out first.)


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Winex are great limbs, I got a new pair of long 42# limbs in march for a good price. They shot really well, very fast (using a Helix riser). Unfortunately in june the top limb delaminated while on the shooting line at a FITA star...  They weren't sold anymore around here so I couldn't get Winex replacements. Otherwise i'd probably still be shooting them.


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

straat said:


> Winex are great limbs, I got a new pair of long 42# limbs in march for a good price. They shot really well, very fast (using a Helix riser). *Unfortunately in june the top limb delaminated* while on the shooting line at a FITA star...  They weren't sold anymore around here so I couldn't get Winex replacements. Otherwise i'd probably still be shooting them.


This is depressing reading about so many top end limbs delaminating. 900's, G3's, Inno's and now the Winex's (maybe more I haven't read about). With only a 1 year warranty on alot of them, it seems to be a good idea to only buy them shortly before the season begins so you can use them hard. If you let them sit your warranty may be up by the time they fly apart. I may stick with my cheepies. At least they haven't come apart in several years.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Bear in mind you only hear about limbs breaking down, not about the people whose limbs are just fine. While I had no limbs I decided to use a wood/glassfiber club bow one evening. Guess what happened to the top limb after 20 shots... it also delaminated, a bit less spectacular than the Winex though. So it could also be me who's causing the breakages 

I suggest buying limbs from a dealer with excellent customer service, one who'll replace your limbs on the spot if there's anything wrong with them.


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

There are a few posts on this forum from Vittorio about the difference in N-Apecs and Apecs Prime.
_"Then, they came with the new nano carbon and new cores of the Apecs limbs. But, words by Mr. Park Kyung Rae, top level archers are going to prefer Apecs Prime over n-Apecs, they said.
Basically I have to comment that this is becoming true, despite the fact that the "commercial" side of the world has preferred to distribute n-Apecs instead of Apecs Prime.
n-Apecs are very very similar to Inno Power limbs in terms of speed and general feeling, while Winex remains the top in terms of torsional stability.
Then, Apecs prime are giving the advantages of wood core (yes, advantages..) with the speed of the Winex or better. They may be the final solution in the choice. In the mean time, I don't think that goint for any of the four will give any trouble to average archer.
Anyhow, my son went to Poland with n-Apex and Winex limbs, then has used Winex for the competition. But now he is using Apecs Prime only outdoor... "_
(source)

Here is another post about these limbs from Vittorio:

_"- Apecs Prime Limbs
---------------------------
Nano technology carbon same as used by Carbon Express for Nano arrows, new curve, inner wood core giving better stability fealing.
External face white, inner face black with green signs
Suggested by Mr Park to top level shooters.

- N-Apecs Limbs
---------------------------
Identical to Apecs Prime, but inner core made by new Nano technology foam.
Mr Park has defined them the most technologically advanced limbs that can be made today.
Slightly faster than Apecs Prime but probably less stable. Addressed to the markedt that wants higth tec limbs without wood.
External face white, inner face black with orange signs.

Immediate feeling of the limbs has been different depending from the archers. For instance, Luca Melotto preferred the n-Apecs, but Michele liked the Apecs prime. Both limbs will be on top of the W&W range for speed."
_(source)

Hope this post helps.


----------

